# Using an orange lipstick to neutralize gray discolorations on skin



## sss215 (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw this vid and I really want to try the orange lipstick trick. I also think this video is fabulous cause i love the way she is applying her foundation.  check it out!


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 5, 2011)

the camera work is amazing and i wish all bloggers had a voice like that 

	(**oh right, its professional video. that explains everything!)

	thanks for posting this!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 5, 2011)

this was really interesting, i havent sat through a whole video of anything make up in quite a long time!i really like fatima


----------



## LuvKay26 (Aug 8, 2011)

I love her application techniques !!! I jus saw this too & I actually went to MAC & tried the merange lipstick (I am NC 42 in Studio Fix Fluid) the lipstick was waaayy 2 bright  they sell an orange corrector looks like a studio finish concealer at Pro Stores Only... yes the orange will neutralize the gray & bluish tones in your skin and even everything out fabulously !!! I went to Sephora to checkout  MakeupForever they have a great concealer palette with an orange corrector & a few darker shades that were nice as well but its about 40 dollars .. so I went to Victoria's Secret and they have a fabulous concealer palette with an orange & a green corrector which will neutralize red undertones also and its only 18 $$  !!! Ive been trying it out for about a week and I LOVE IT !!!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 13, 2011)

That was very nice. When I first thought about orange on the face I thought about the Fashion Fair foundations from years ago and how everyone complained that it was 'too orange'. LOL.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 13, 2011)

LuvKay26 said:


> I love her application techniques !!! I jus saw this too & I actually went to MAC & tried the merange lipstick (I am NC 42 in Studio Fix Fluid) the lipstick was waaayy 2 bright  they sell an orange corrector looks like a studio finish concealer at Pro Stores Only... yes the orange will neutralize the gray & bluish tones in your skin and even everything out fabulously !!! I went to Sephora to checkout  MakeupForever they have a great concealer palette with an orange corrector & a few darker shades that were nice as well but its about 40 dollars .. so I went to Victoria's Secret and they have a fabulous concealer palette with an orange & a green corrector which will neutralize red undertones also and its only 18 $$  !!! Ive been trying it out for about a week and I LOVE IT !!!!!


  	MUFE sells individual orange and coral correctors at their store in NYC.  They are about $20.00 each.  I am plotting on those my next visit to NYC.  I have heard good things about the VS palette.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 13, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I totally agree.  Alot of brands, even MAC can run too orange.  This is why I prefer yellow tone foundations, where I can add the warmth in with corals and oranges.  I got a sample of face and body today to try it before foundation like Fatima did.  I am excited to see how it all works out.
> 
> *MUFE sells individual orange and coral correctors at their store in NYC*.  They are about $20.00 each.  I am plotting on those my next visit to NYC.  I have heard good things about the VS palette.




	MAC also sells the Studio Finish Skin Corrector and one of the shades is "Bright Orange." I would be a bit reluctant to using lipstick on my face, especially under the eyes and it is bound to make a slippery surface for any concealer application that will follow. However, if it works for certain people, more power to you.

  	@ sss215: I am curious how you get on with the layering of F&B under your foundation. It sounds so much product. Would love to hear your experience.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 13, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I totally agree.  Alot of brands, even MAC can run too orange.  This is why I prefer yellow tone foundations, where I can add the warmth in with corals and oranges.  I got a sample of face and body today to try it before foundation like Fatima did.  I am excited to see how it all works out.
> 
> MUFE sells individual orange and coral correctors at their store in NYC.  They are about $20.00 each.  I am plotting on those my next visit to NYC.  I have heard good things about the VS palette.


	Oh please come back here and let us know how applying F&B before foundation works for you. I found her technique really interesting because a few years ago when I wore F&B I never thought to wear another foundation on top of it. even though the F&B was rather light in texture I liked it that way but never thought to wear another foundation on top.


----------



## amoona (Aug 15, 2011)

This is so funny because I just answered a question about this on my blog.

  	As a Middle Eastern woman I struggle with dark circles under the eyes. When I worked as a make-up artist a lot of my brides were either Middle Eastern or Desi and they all had the dark circle issue. Orange worked wonders!!! I had orange matte lipstick in my kit as well as MUFE's orange concealer corrector. Both are amazing and I still use the orange corrector on myself.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 15, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Oh please come back here and let us know how applying F&B before foundation works for you. I found her technique really interesting because a few years ago when I wore F&B I never thought to wear another foundation on top of it. even though the F&B was rather light in texture I liked it that way but never thought to wear another foundation on top.


  	i will!


----------



## monirock (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd love to know how the lipstick works for you, I use an orange corrector from dermacolor-at first it threw me off but I'm starting to work with it more as far as blending. I just don't know how I feel about the staying power of lipstick on my face?


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 28, 2011)

If you ladies are looking for an alternative to the orange lipstick, MUFE makes a beautiful orange HD blush with an amazing texture. the color is no. 12. 
  	I like using these because they can sheer out very nicely, the formula is very elastic, its also not taky at all. I set it with a translusent powder and go upon my way. Just another alternative!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 29, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> If you ladies are looking for an alternative to the orange lipstick, MUFE makes a beautiful orange HD blush with an amazing texture. the color is no. 12.
> I like using these because they can sheer out very nicely, the formula is very elastic, its also not taky at all. I set it with a translusent powder and go upon my way. Just another alternative!


	I may try this. I love the HD blushes and they are such a good value!   I'll get a sample tomorrow to try it out.


----------



## afulton (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the MUFE camaflogue palette #4 that has the orange shade for correcting dark/gray color under the eyes.  It works great.  Before I purchased it, I used Optimistic Orange CCB and it worked as well.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 24, 2011)

good info! thanks guys!


----------



## afulton (Sep 24, 2011)

You can also try Eve Pearl's Salmon Concealer which works great for the dark circles under the eye.  It's pigmentation works to correct the discoloration.


----------



## dewinter (Sep 30, 2011)

-


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 6, 2012)

MAC currently has their Pure Orange Studio Finish Skin Corrector on the US site for $12. I ordered it yesterday and got shipment confirmation today.


----------



## Missjailor (Oct 7, 2012)

I have been using MAC Optimistic Orange and NYX Orange Cream Blush as correctors... job is well done!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2012)

Missjailor how do you use them?

  	Coopperhead its out of stock now...  see what you did!!! ;-)


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 7, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Missjailor how do you use them?
> 
> Coopperhead its out of stock now...  see what you did!!! ;-)


  	 Are you serious? It's sold out now? I got a video email from MAC showing how to conceal on darker skin so I'm guessing many other people got it as well which prompted a sellout. Did you get that email?


----------



## Missjailor (Oct 8, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Missjailor how do you use them?
> 
> Coopperhead its out of stock now...  see what you did!!! ;-)


  	I mix a little amount (fingernail size) of the cream blush to my concealer (MUFE Full Cover Concealer) and I apply the mixture as a concealer. Then I set it with MUFE HD invisible powder


----------



## MissTT (Oct 8, 2012)

What? That Pure Orange concealer is sold out? Nooooo!!!!! I got the video, too, and had put that on my list to try. I was just waiting until I had a bigger order when another collection comes out. Aw, poops and ladders.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 8, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Are you serious? It's sold out now? I got a video email from MAC showing how to conceal on darker skin so I'm guessing many other people got it as well which prompted a sellout. Did you get that email?


	I did but did not watch it yet.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 8, 2012)

MissTT said:


> What? That Pure Orange concealer is sold out? Nooooo!!!!! I got the video, too, and had put that on my list to try. I was just waiting until I had a bigger order when another collection comes out. Aw, poops and ladders.


	they said out of stock but coming soon...


----------



## MissTT (Oct 9, 2012)

I wish at the end of Fatima's video they would pull back a bit so we could see her whole face. I felt like we were too close up on her (although that was great for application viewing) and IMHO the products didn't look well blended. It probably would have looked better to me had we pulled the camera back some to take it all in. I definitely got some ideas from her video and like how she teaches. However, I'll have to adapt a bit as I have naturally long nails and can't continually use my fingers on my face like that. I already knife myself up applying moisturizers. Also, I would flip at the thought of getting makeup all over my brushes since my hands would be all icky. I'm always running late and couldn't clean dirty brush handles.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 9, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I wish at the end of Fatima's video they would pull back a bit so we could see her whole face. I felt like we were too close up on her (although that was great for application viewing) and IMHO the products didn't look well blended. It probably would have looked better to me had we pulled the camera back some to take it all in. I definitely got some ideas from her video and like how she teaches. However, I'll have to adapt a bit as I have naturally long nails and can't continually use my fingers on my face like that. I already knife myself up applying moisturizers. Also, I would flip at the thought of getting makeup all over my brushes since my hands would be all icky. I'm always running late and couldn't clean dirty brush handles.









  	I was wishing they would've panned out too so we could see her full face a bit better. Also, I found it interesting that she used another foundation AFTER using Face & Body. She used F&B as a base sort of.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 18, 2012)

I use Lush's "Strong" Liquid lipstick as my orange corrector. A little dab will do ya =) It's very, VERY bright but blends out so beautifully. Typically I apply foundation, the Lush liquid lipstick under my eyes and on any other areas with discolouration, then concealer on top and set with powder. MUD (Makeup Designory) make a really great corrector too. Here is a link to it!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 18, 2012)

I've seen Youtuber Ebony (Colouredbeautiful) use Face Atelier's Heat foundation to warm her other foundation in one of her vids. Heat is orange. Came out very pretty. I haven't tried my Pure Orange corrector yet. Probably Saturday.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 20, 2012)

This is really a great video


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I loved this video and it inspired me to hunt down the double ended corrector from the Mickey Contractor collection; one end is orange and the other yellow/gold. They really need to bring that back, Im afraid to be without it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2012)

I bought two of those correctors.  One is going bad, it's time to bring the other out.  BUt before my skin went bad, I was able to use that with NC44 concealer only.  I hope you find it.

  	They need to bring that whole collex back.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 27, 2012)

Ohhh, what's the name of that double sided corrector?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 28, 2012)

MUFE  Camoflage Cream No. 20 is a a great orange colored skin corrector as well.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Ohhh, what's the name of that double sided corrector?


  	I don't remember, it was LE from the Mickey Contractor collex..     Man I LOVED that collex...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 28, 2012)

Ben Nye should seriously pay me for always highlighting their products...

  	Anyhow, they have these new adjusters in their Mojave line which include yellow, orange and coral tones. Even cheaper is their cream liner (read cream colour) in orange. I use that one for blush and correction.

  	The adjuster costs $9.50 for 8.5g, and the liner costs $5.99 for 7g.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations everyone. I'm tired of waiting for MAC to restock their orange. I have been so anxious to try this technique under my eyes for weeks now.

  	reesesilverstar - where is Ben Nye sold typically?

  	ss215 - is the MUFE sold individually? I didn't find it on Sephora.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 28, 2012)

There is a costume store here in Houston that I go to, but if I don't feel like driving, I order from http://camerareadycosmetics.com. Just search "cream colors" and "adjusters." Their processing and shipping is extremely fast (3 days from California to Houston).


----------



## MissTT (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, love, checking it out.


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I was able to buy it off of a boardie here awhile back. I might just try the ben nye colours next if I dont find anything comparable when I'm done with this one. I mix it with my liquid concealer as well.


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 29, 2012)

What color or shade of orange do you have from ben nye reeses?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 29, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for the recommendations everyone. I'm tired of waiting for MAC to restock their orange. I have been so anxious to try this technique under my eyes for weeks now.  reesesilverstar - where is Ben Nye sold typically?  ss215 - is the MUFE sold individually? I didn't find it on Sephora.


  It is, I got it from the Sephora store in Soho, where there is a MUFE boutique. You  can call them or the MUFE store in Union Square to order.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks TripleS. I ended up getting the Ben Nye Mojave because I was anxious. I spent $16 since I had to paid shipping which sucked, but I really think this orange technique will be my HG technique for hyperpigmentation and I couldn't stand to wait another day. At least now I know I have several brands to try.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 2, 2012)

lojical1 said:


> What color or shade of orange do you have from ben nye reeses?


  I have their cream liner in orange and their mellow orange deep neutraliser from an older line. Once I'm through, I'll get the Mojave adjusters.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 2, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thanks, love, checking it out.


  You are welcome, anytime!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2012)

I purchased both the Ben Nye and the MAC Corrector and I can't get this technique to work. I have hyperpigmentation under my eye that looks like major dark circles and I don't know how to cover it up. I hate it.


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 2, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I purchased both the Ben Nye and the MAC Corrector and I can't get this technique to work. I have hyperpigmentation under my eye that looks like major dark circles and I don't know how to cover it up. I hate it.


	Have you tried patting your corrector? I know that sometimes the technique would not work for me, because I wouldn't pat on the corrector to make sure it looked okay and covered everything. Personally, I use Bobbi Brown Corrector in Dark Peach and it works wonders for me. But I would say patting the corrector in, or mixing it with your concealer and applying it that way has been working for me.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

Im glad i read this thread. I really need to try this orange concealer.


----------



## Airiz (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, how can I view this video? It says video is private


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 5, 2014)

Airiz said:


> Hi, how can I view this video? It says video is private


  I'm kinda thinking they may have removed that video. Or looks like we can only see it if we have an invited direct link to it.

  I just saw a video where youtuber Jackie used Face Atelier's Heat as her orange corrector.


----------

